# Mesquite Dowels



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a source for mesquite dowels? Thanks.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Don, They are pretty easy to make on the router table unless you need small diameter (less than 1/4").

Others like dowel plates but I have had much better luck with the router table.

What diameter and length do you need?


----------

